# Women, How Short is Too Short For a Guy?



## Chris Merola

Hey, Guys!

I'm still growing a little bit, (16, going on 17 in a couple months) but as a 5'7" guy I do wonder sometimes if height will be an issue as I grow older and dating becomes 75% practical and 25% romantic as compared to vice versa in high school. (That is a sort of generalization, but I'm just saying that once women are looking to marry they may be more concerned with practical status matters like a man's height and his salary, and for good-ish reason) I always see articles on how short men are typically rejected for height, then I'll see one about how its a myth, yada yada.

I think if you are on this site, you've invested some time into self discovery and you are all mature individuals able to be more accepting of looks and height in a partner. That is the kind of woman I would want to marry one day, anyway. So, I'd just like your opinion in the poll on what you think would be too short for a guy height-wise, and you can post optimal height too if you want, go crazy! haha! Thanks!


----------



## knittigan

It depends on the woman. 

/thread


----------



## Cellar Door

As long as you have a huge schlong it doesn't matter.


----------



## baby blue me

I stand at 5'2.5'' (Yes I'm already standing at this height). So, any man below 5.5" is too short for me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

5'2". I'm 5'4" so it can't be too bad. I prefer them from 5'5" to 6'.

Aesthetically only.


----------



## Visby

Seeing as you're a mere 16 years old you'll continue growing for some five-six years or so ;-)

At 1,69 m (or somewhere around 5"6-7) I'm already tall as it is. Though just an inch taller than the (Swedish) average I have a tendency to feel big and unfeminine around those shorter than I, men or women. Having the (very silly if I might add) need to feel feminine in a relationship I'd _prefer_ to be at least an inch shorter. _Prefer._ Meaning someone at 5"6 is not immediately out of the question. My ex was a towering 1,96 m (6"5) so I'd certainly appreciate not having to stand on my tippy toes for a change!


----------



## B00Bz

Visby said:


> Seeing as you're a mere 16 years old you'll continue growing for some five-six years or so ;-)
> 
> At 1,69 m (or somewhere around 5"6-7) I'm already tall as it is. Though just an inch taller than the (Swedish) average I have a tendency to feel big and unfeminine around those shorter than I, men or women. Having the (very silly if I might add) need to feel feminine in a relationship I'd _prefer_ to be at least an inch shorter. _Prefer._ Meaning someone at 5"6 is not immediately out of the question. My ex was a towering 1,96 m (6"5) so I'd certainly appreciate not having to stand on my tippy toes for a change!


I'm 169 but I feel decidedly average unless I am around very petite girls. But I would want a guy to be taller than me even if I wear heels so probably anything under 6 is out.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

5'7" is not bad. In my opinion, 5'7" should be good height for men and 5'4" is good for women. If you are not, that's not bad either!!! I'm just saying what I think would be average!

It does depend on the woman. At least you won't be too tall for for most women (that wouldn't be good either). For me, 5'4" is the minimum height for men, but I come from a short family.


----------



## laura palmer

5'7 is fine. the average western women is 5'4, so as long as they dont have tall guy fetsish, you should be fine. like, i would be fine as long as they are my height or taller.


----------



## Korpasov

Manlets, when will they learn?


----------



## OberonHuxley

I'm 6'1"....it goes like this....

up until the age of 20...short cute guys get laid a lot and all the tall dudes with big **** are ackward and weird....from 20-25 it's basically short cute guys getting laid less and tall guys normalizing....after 30 you gotta be a millionaire to get laid if you're under 5'8" or you gotta look like mark Walberg - looks plus muscle...

So if you're young and short enjoy the ride cause you'll get laid more but it will all end after 25 unless you're rich or muscular. This is my personal experience having mostly friends who are 5'5" and make me look great.


----------



## Deejaz

I'm 170cm, so I'm about 5'7.. but I guess there's exceptions, he has to be no less than 5'4... 5'3 is too short.
I prefer a lot taller than me though.


----------



## Rice

Shorter than me, only because anyone shorter than me would probably be in elementary school. In fact there are kids in elemenatry school who are taller than me. If I were taller my preference would be guys shorter than me. My favorite height is 5'7" simply because I like how the numbers look together.


----------



## The Chameleon

Nothing's too short, unless you're under 5 foot. That's not a very common occurence anyway.


----------



## Red Panda

Height wouldn't be an issue for me in case of falling in love.
But sure aesthetically and a bit practically for me, I guess I'd prefer over 1.65-1.67m (~5.4) and the best for me is 1.70m (5.5-5.6) up to ~1.80m (5.9-6.0). After that it's a bit uncomfortable because I'm only 1.57-1.58 (5.2). 
But like I said height wouldn't be an obstacle for me, just preference.
i accidentally voted for 5.5 oops
(the US system of inches/foot is a bit retarded)


----------



## Visby

B00Bz said:


> I'm 169 but I feel decidedly average unless I am around very petite girls. But I would want a guy to be taller than me even if I wear heels so probably anything under 6 is out.


I have short girl friends -- none taller than 1,65! A pair of regular trekking boots and I instantly become anxious. Lucky I don't like heels!


----------



## mikan

I'm 5"3 and I prefer taller men.


----------



## B00Bz

Visby said:


> I have short girl friends -- none taller than 1,65! A pair of regular trekking boots and I instantly become anxious. Lucky I don't like heels!


Yeah most of my friends are around 165 and so I never wear heels. I would like to though because I like the way my legs look in them. I think where I live, even though the average height in US is only 165 for women there are many tall people in California and people wear heels all the time, not just when going out. I have one girlfriend who is 180 though so I am okay for now, but I notice she is very self-conscious even though she is very pretty.


----------



## Squirrel

I don't really care the number as I just prefer someone taller than me.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I guess if I really like the person it wouldn't matter - but since I'm 166cm - I prefer anyone above 170cm - the ideal height for me is 173 cm - 178 - taller but not too much taller


----------



## Sunn

Korpasov said:


> Manlets, when will they learn?


/is 175


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> /is 175


Sorry if I hurt your feelings man.

*Height Conversion*


*Imperial**Metric (cm)*4'8"
4'9"
4'10"
4'11"
5'
5'1"
5'2"
5'3"
5'4"
5'5"
5'6"
5'7"
5'8"
5'9"
5'10"
5'11"
6'
6'1"
6'2"
6'3"142
144.5
147
150
152.5
155
157.5
160
162.5
165
167.5
170
172.5
175
177.5
180
183
185.5
188
190.5


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yep you're of Manlet proportions in more ways than one. Gotcha LOL.
> 
> Height Conversion
> *Imperial**Metric (cm)*4'8"
> 4'9"
> 4'10"
> 4'11"
> 5'
> 5'1"
> 5'2"
> 5'3"
> 5'4"
> 5'5"
> 5'6"
> 5'7"
> 5'8"
> 5'9"
> 5'10"
> 5'11"
> 6'
> 6'1"
> 6'2"
> 6'3"142
> 144.5
> 147
> 150
> 152.5
> 155
> 157.5
> 160
> 162.5
> 165
> 167.5
> 170
> 172.5
> 175
> 177.5
> 180
> 183
> 185.5
> 188
> 190.5


Like I give a fuck, height's only a number.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I had a very good morning so I'm likely still in a goofy mood, but I was just kidding you & I'll edit the previous comment since it appears to have upset you.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

I see less women bitching about men being too short than men being too tall to be honest. Just my observations, some bias of course since I do fit the 'too tall' category for quite a few women I know. Also to the short men out there, here is a bit of a self-esteem boost for ya, and I agree with many of these based on personal experience (FYI, 6'4.5")

20 Reasons It Sucks To Be Really Tall

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/the-absolute-worst-parts-about-being-tall#19tbv74


----------



## VertigoH

If I really liked the person it wouldn't matter to me how tall they were, no matter if they were a little person or extremely tall.

If we're just talking about ideal aesthetic preferences, anything between my own height (5'5") to 5'11" probably.


----------



## XZ9

Social science studies say that girls want a man that's around 5"9-5"11. Men who are short 5"5-5"7 and tall (6'2"- 6'4") weren't desirable to them.
Height and attraction: Do men and women see eye-to-eye? - Graziano - 2006 - Journal of Personality - Wiley Online Library

Just because girls prefer average-height men doesn't necessarily means the girls at your school will exclude you.


----------



## Ballast

The whole height thing is really stupid. I honestly never noticed whether the guys I liked were taller or shorter than me. The one I ended up marrying was exactly the same height as me (5'6''). I thought that was kind of cute, but at the same time it made putting my arm around his shoulders a little awkward.


----------



## Faunae

i'm 4'11 and have dated a couple really short guys (5'2 and 5'4). because of my own size, i don't really care. 5'7 is plenty tall enough! i'm sure lots of girls agree with me.


----------



## Stasis

Nothing wrong with 5'7.


----------



## Noctis

I am 5'3.


----------



## peoplewatcher

I admit it, I've never been attracted to men under 5'10" I am 5'4" and never wear heels... I wonder how many women's answers correlate with the height difference between their parents??? My mom is 5'4" and my dad is 6'1." I also recall a study that stated that how a group/culture/society is doing (don't ask because it was 10 years ago and I don't remember the specifics) is reflected in the average height and if it is increasing or decreasing. If that is true, it would open the possibility of a natural drive to reproduce with someone taller.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

5'2''. 

l'm serious. l don't get the little girl-giant contrast appeal-not that l don't like it but really don't care.

IME shorter men rarely look as short as they actually are anyway, a guy in my class is probably 5'4'' but looks much taller than me.


----------



## Noctis

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> 5'2''.
> 
> l'm serious. l don't get the little girl-giant contrast appeal-not that l don't like it but really don't care.
> 
> IME shorter men rarely look as short as they actually are anyway, a guy in my class is probably 5'4'' but looks much taller than me.


The much shorter woman ( shorter by a foot or more) and super tall (more than 6 feet) guy dynamic is sort of creepy, as it looks like an adult male and a young girl.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Noctis said:


> The much shorter woman ( shorter by a foot or more) and super tall (more than 6 feet) guy dynamic is sort of creepy, as it looks like an adult male and a young girl.


l do get that specific vibe from some men, though l can also tell when it's not really all about that for they guy even if he is on the tall side.

This all being my subjective feeling, of course, l can't objectively determine how a man feels about his own height in regards to his attraction to shorter women

l guess l'd just say when a VERY tall (above 6'4'' for me personally) man approaches me without us having anything to speak about whatsoever except some strained conversation centered around our obvious height difference...l get that creepy vibe.


----------



## Aelthwyn

I'd prefer a guy to not be shorter than me, but I don't think it would be an absolute 'deal breaker' if there were many other factors that were just right. I also wouldn't want a guy to be a lot taller than me, I like to feel like we are eye-level when standing facing eachother (without my needing to wear high heels which I hate). I think my husband is somewhere under 5'7" and I'm very happy about that. I don't want to get cricked necks always looking down/up at eachother, and I don't really enjoy feeling towered over - it makes me feel like I need to stand back further to make the eyecontact more natural.


----------



## bluhorizon

I don't have a cut off height, I like to look up but I don't need someone to be 5'10''. While tall is nice, there's advantages to shorter men, for me anyway. I'm already short--didn't notice I was until people kept bringing it up. I'm 5'2'' and so long as I find them attractive, I see that I don't care much about height as I thought in theory. Now if the man is my height or shorter, that might be a different story. Rarely I've seen a man my height or shorter.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I had a very good morning so I'm likely still in a goofy mood, but I was just kidding you & I'll edit the previous comment since it appears to have upset you.


it didn't upset me' I believe you're confused. My vocab just explains that I don't care for whatever you have to personally say on height being relevant to my being. Not to you specifically. Just your words.


----------



## jamaix

I'm 5'5" and my husband is 5'9" but height really didn't matter all that much to me. I did prefer someone who was at least a little taller than me but if they weren't, it would not have been a deal breaker. Height was not what attracted me to my husband at all. It was his character, he was so sweet, and he made me feel very special and valued. Character trumps height any-day in my book.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

culture and your country defines it, not a global opinion pal chill. Plus, though 5'5" is minimum acc to me... but that is me.... it doesnt matter. people who love you and like you, dont bother about your height...and people will love and like you equally and even more if you are confident with what you are


----------



## Helweh18

I am 5'7... so I look for someone taller than me.. typically 5'10 to 6'2. Having a taller man makes me feel like more woman. I like the fact that they can pick me up and are taller than me in my high heels lol... On a side note men that are too tall are also a turn off it feels kind of awkward when they try to kiss you and you can't just randomly kiss them because their head is basically hitting the ceiling lol.


----------



## 124567

It all depends on the girl's own height. I think in terms of comparison.


----------



## Ferin

Korpasov said:


> Manlets, when will they learn?


Hahaha I definitely just started cracking up out loud at work while reading this.

I agree with the consensus here that it really depends on the girl. I'm 6'0" so I can't give any personal input other than having friends who are short that have had no trouble finding girls. I dated a girl who was 5'10 once and she was taller than me with heels on and she felt really uncomfortable about it. I think how tall the woman is definitely plays into this factor.

Also I'm going to refer to my friend as manlet from now on. Thank you for finding that gem.


----------



## Korpasov

Ferin said:


> Hahaha I definitely just started cracking up out loud at work while reading this.
> Also I'm going to refer to my friend as manlet from now on. Thank you for finding that gem.


You're welcome. The term was popularized by 4chan's /fit/ board.

Here is a well-summarized guide to /fit/. Skip to 1:03 for a concise explanation of manlets:


----------



## Ferin

Oh sweet 4chan...how many great things will come from there? This video makes my life a little more worth living.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Is the average woman really only 5'4? I would have said more like 5'6?

But yeah, all girls have different tastes, so it just depends on the girl.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

PERSONALLY I don't think I'll ever really want to date a guy who's my height or shorter ever again. My ex was 5'2, I'm 5'4... eh. A big physical aspect of dating a guy, for me, is being able to place my head on his chest or lean up to kiss him. lol Over 5'6 is fine. But give me 5'10+ and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## blood roots

I'm about 5'8" so.......be my height or taller.


----------



## nuut

Same height or taller is fine for me, i dont really mind. I'm 5'2" sooo


----------



## calirogue

_redacted in case i need another job and also I think I was a jerk in 2014_


----------



## Stasis

calirogue said:


> I hate myself for being shallow since I'm hideous, but if I was dating someone, I'd at least want to hug them, and anyone under 5'1" would feel like I was hugging a kid. Obviously if we really clicked and chose not to get physical, I'd make an exception, but that's unlikely (since I'm not asexual and neither are most guys). Fortunately not even short guys want me, so it has yet to be an issue. I'm 5'6".


You're not hideous.


----------



## Angaliene

Good question. This for me is especially relevant, because I am very tall (5'10) for a girl. Most girls says they won't date anyone shorter than them. I HAVE dated shorter and liked shorter guys. For me it really is all about personality. Although, there are just certain things that I really like that are a convenience if they're taller than me. Like hugs, dancing, SEX (yes, your bodies need to fit together), kissing standing up...I prefer guys who are taller than me, but in all honesty, I have genuinely been sexually attracted to guys as short as like 5'6. So, not a deal breaker. But tall is nice. I won't lie.


----------



## Coopsickle

Anything shorter than my 5'2ft is too short imo... I tend to got for over 6'3ft... my last partner standing at 6'8ft but I have been out with shorter guys too, as long as they are taller than me, even better if they are taller than me in heels!


----------



## bubblePOP

I voted for any guy shorter than 5'1", but honestly I'm pretty biased with height. Even though I'm 5', I'm not really attracted to short guys. I generally want someone "taller than me," but to me, a good height is at least 5'9"? But that doesn't mean I wouldn't get to know a guy on the shorter side. This guy I used to work with was pretty short (only 5'4"), but we had undeniable chemistry.


----------



## findmyself

Only question for me is: Does she have brains! I get turned off really fast if women have an IQ that's below room temperature or wear make-up, mini-skirts etc. But, that's just me I guess...


----------



## disguise

I'm myself 5'9" so a_ very_ short partner would be almost an inconvenience. Height is a trivial question though. I wouldn't mind coupling with someone shorter than me. Appearance wise proportion is more important than height alone.

Aesthetically, someone > 5'7" for me would be ideal, seeing as I am tall myself. "Too short" would be, again aesthetically and convenience wise romantically, under 5'7". 

Also why do people never ask what is_ too tall _for a guy? Ha. If I'd be 5', I would have the same feeling of inconvenience with someone > 5'7". Perhaps this is just me.


----------



## EccentricSiren

I'm close to 5'8". Although I prefer guys who are obviously taller than I am, I've fallen for someone who was about 5'6" before. I don't think I could fall for someone much shorter than that. After that, it kind of gets into "eye to eye with my boobs" territory. But I don't think most of the guys who are 5'6" and shorter are going to go after me, anyway. 
I'd be curious to see the results of a poll asking men how tall is too tall for women. See how many guys think I'm too tall.  (I'm not offended if they do, btw. We like what we like!)


----------



## Fern

I'm 5 foot 9 and my boyfriend is shorter than I am.

It really doesn't matter, but I'd still prefer to not date someone under 5 feet tall.

In terms of attraction, it knows no constrictions.


----------



## snail

There is no such thing as too short or too tall. All size discrimination is wrong. 

Also, from what I have found, most people will make exceptions based on the details. This also applies to men who claim they won't date fat women. These superficial preferences tend to dissolve when one finds someone sufficiently desirable for other reasons, whether those reasons are meaningful, or are other superficial considerations just as ridiculous as having a height/weight preference. 

For example, I've known shallow women who thought they were incapable of being attracted to short men, but who still thought Peter Dinklage was hot when he started playing Tyrion on Game of Thrones. That attraction was also for silly looks-based reasons, but I bet those feelings really messed with their ideas about themselves and their "standards."


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I don't care because I'm 5'2" so any man is guaranteed is to be taller than me, unless they're a midget/dwarf/little person or whatever they like being called these days. I think short guys are cute though, like Seth Green, and the male obsession with height is an odd obsession akin to women's obsession with weight.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I suppose I prefer men 5"9 and over. I love tall men.
I'm 5"7 myself, so I'm not particularly short. However I don't fret too much about height- I've definitely fallen for men shorter than myself.


----------



## Laguna

I don't care about the height of men in general. But for my lover, a head taller than me minimum is tre hot. Tallness is sexy for me. More to explore. Want to look up to him. Want to feel lost in his arms.


----------



## lunai

Under 1 foot.


----------



## weeknd

I'm 5'5 so I'd say the general rule is still taller than me in heels, so that would be 6'0+ (I don't have a too tall). But everyone has their own preferences nothing essentially is 'too' short nor 'too' tall for a guy.


----------



## EchoEnola

This is so varied I don't think there will be any trends per se...

Personally, I _prefer _a guy to be at least taller than I am (5'3"). However, if a guy who was literally the shortest man in the world and I had a connection... I wouldn't hesitate to pursue it and possibly become romantically involved with him. I couldn't care less about my partner's looks, height, weight, gender, etc. These are all immaterial to who they are.


----------



## Sangmu

If I think his face is handsome, + I like this body/demeanor/voice, height really will not matter. Even if he was shorter than me. (I'm 5'3)

I tend to be into a guys face, shoulders, and hands. If I don't find all of those features attractive on a man, I can't be into them.

However, over 6 feet height makes an already good looking guy _more_ desirable to me. No doubt about it.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

I'm curious as to why 5'6 is the majority, yet anything less or greater than 5'6 is significantly different. I'm 5'6 >:O and I'm sexy as hell! okay, maybe no significant, but still


----------



## Blazy

women all say and nag that height doesn't matter, but we all know deep in their hearts, they just can't get enough of tall men.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

Too short? Being not-so-tall myself, the bigger problem is if he is too tall.


----------



## 11thNight

I would prefer him to be taller than me. Considering I am 5'1, I don't feel this is asking too much.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I would prefer for the man to be taller than I am but if a Romantic Lilliputian came along, I wouldn't say no to him just because I tower over him. At exactly five feet, I don't tower over many adult-type people.
Height is not the most important thing for me to consider in a relationship or even close to the most important thing. It would be nice to look into the man's eyes without risking whiplash because I have so far up to look but... what the heck... life is all about taking risks...


----------



## g_w

Cellar Door said:


> As long as you have a huge schlong it doesn't matter.


That's the *other* meaning of the word "short"...


----------



## LenaAndersen92

It really all depends on the woman, Chris! I'm 5'5" and my boyfriend is 5'10". My ex was 5'7", and it honestly didn't matter to me. I think some women don't like towering over their significant others, while others don't mind the height. Different strokes for different folks. You'll find out for yourself when you're out of high school and your dating pool expands. Also, 5'7" isn't really that short, so don't worry about it too much


----------



## missalaynius

I'm 5'9" and have accepted that there will be times I date men shorter than me. I guess height has never been a problem.


----------



## JackA

I like the results. Really, height is just a number:wink:


----------



## counterintuitive

Adult height.

As in any height as long as it is possessed by an adult. 

I don't date children though so it's rather a moot point.


(Oops sorry I didn't realize only women were supposed to respond. My bad.)


----------



## inverity

I don't really mind as long as he's taller than me. I'm 5'1 (155 cm.)


----------



## Goya

I'm surprised the most voted answer is that height doesn't matter. Usually, girls prefer (at least in theory) guys that are taller than them, though you can end up falling for someone shorter than you.

Ideally, I prefer a man taller than me as well. I feel like I can't vote because it is too relatve, I think this depends a lot on the height of the woman. For example, I'm 168 cm so I'd like my partner to be taller than that and I would consider someone under that height to be short, just because they're technically shorter than me. However, if I were 155 cm this would be totally different.


----------



## Lakigigar

I'm 6',1". Am i approved?


----------



## IDontThinkSo

You should be happy to be short, it makes easier to know who's objectifying you. Furthermore, less chances of cancer for you. Live a long, happy life.


----------



## with water

The cruelty here. lol


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

No height requirement for me.


----------



## RaisinKG

who needs height requirements?!


----------



## Gossip Goat

Shorter than me. I'm 5'4'' but at the same time I know this boy who's my height or shorter and I'd date him bc I find him physically attractive nonetheless.


----------



## Precision_Firefly

Anything under 5'1". I could not choose "height doesn't matter to me" - that would be a lie. 
But it's not a deal-breaker in the overall criteria at all, and would be more of an inconvenience if it was challenging/awkward to kiss or dance with the man. The only turn-off is that it's a total mismatch as I'm above average height.
p.s. - I'm talking adult height here, not what you were when you were younger...I was shorter then, too.


----------



## Amelia

I'm 5'8, and I only date people over 6'. 5'11 is the VERY MINIMUM I'll go. 
I don't like being the tall one. I think my preferences come from my longing to feel small and delicate compared to a man.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

I don't care about height at all. All I care about is if the guy I love loves me back just as much regardless of if he is two or ten feet tall. If height is going to be that much of an issue to anyone you want to date, they are not worth your time.


----------



## katemess

Well, I wouldn't date someone my height (5'7") or shorter, and, ideally, I would like to be able to wear heels around them and for them to still be taller to me. I tend to be attracted to people over 6'0", and the person I've been most attracted to was 6'4". I like tall, slim guys.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Height, like, uh, size, does matter to some women, but as an odd note, I've noticed a woman's height doesn't matter as much to a man.


In fact, a lot of men, tall men, prefer petite women. I'm 6'1" and half my girlfriends have been like 5' or less.


----------



## Stramela

I don't really care about height, I do care about physical capability. Because I have trouble accomplishing many physical tasks and have a low stamina, so I would need a man who can both make up for my lack of physical ability and who doesn't care that he has to. 
If he's four feet tall but physically capable and understanding, I would be happy


----------



## Kalix

I'm only 5'6" so I'm right above that average height for women.

Now, I'm pretty sexy, but I feel as though the only thing stopping me from being an unstoppable sex machine is my height. Ive always felt weird when taking a 5'11" women to bed. 

EII -Fi, Dope azz ENFJ, Sexy and I knowz it


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I'm six deuce (187cm) with broad athletic shoulders. Where the hoes at

Edit: I don't particularly understand why height is attractive, as opposed to more practical things that you can physically interact with, such as muscle mass. You can't 'feel' height, only look at it. And even so, when the subject of your affection is seated or lying down, then you can't see their height.


----------



## Morfy

It depends on where you live. I'm about in between 5'6 and 5'7 I guess (169cm) and live in Germany so the majority of girls here would find me too short. In other countries with a lower height average much less women would find me too short, I suppose.


----------



## Hollyucinogen

Height, weight, dick size, etc. are all factors that are completely irrelevant to me.


----------



## HermioneG

I always thought they had to be taller than me but in hindsight, I'm not sure I'd ever dated or even made out with anyone even close to my height until recently. I am 5'5. He claimed to be 5'8 but he felt so small despite being very muscular. Everything seemed miniature - his arms, legs, even his head felt small. Maybe it is just the way he is built. I bet all the rest of them have been 5'10 at minimum.


----------



## JTHearts

It's pretty damn shallow and bitchy not to give someone a chance based simply on their height


----------



## Amine

Interesting difference is between "how short is too short" and "what is your preference". I doubt many women would entirely rule out any guy under a certain height (as long as it wasn't ridiculous) as long as he had other great things to compensate. But I'm quite skeptical that those who voted "I don't care about height" would be found to be telling the truth if they had their brains scanned while looking at images of men of different heights.


----------



## Fumetsu

I genuinely do not care about a man's height.


----------



## Stramela

Amine said:


> Interesting difference is between "how short is too short" and "what is your preference". I doubt many women would entirely rule out any guy under a certain height (as long as it wasn't ridiculous) as long as he had other great things to compensate. But I'm quite skeptical that those who voted "I don't care about height" would be found to be telling the truth if they had their brains scanned while looking at images of men of different heights.


I usually feel fear for tall men. I voted that I didn't care about height because I need men to show me they aren't scary before I can move past it, every time. Also one of the main reasons I haven't dated in over ten years. 
I don't know how that would appear on a brain-scan, though.

EDIT: I would like to note that I am aware most men do not intend harm and I am aware that fear can be needless in certain situations. However, emotions tend to re-occur regardless of awareness. 
I have been friends with many men and still become friends with them easily. It is only when they try to initiate something more touchy-feely than friendship that I react with fear. 
Also, I may have stated in a post around here somewhere that I would chose a tall man with a small dick over a short man with a large one. However, that was because a smaller package seems less intimidating to me. 
Sorry for being bothersome and explaining things I am sure no one cares about, but I seem to have a need to write about myself.


----------



## infjhere

I am 5'8". I am shorter than most of my cohorts. They are 5'10" to 6'4".


----------



## NurseCat

Height wouldn't influence whether I love a man or not. However, if he were under 5'4, I'd be like "you're too fucking short, but I'm still in love with you."


----------



## HermioneG

JTHearts said:


> It's pretty damn shallow and bitchy not to give someone a chance based simply on their height


Maybe in some cases. But when you're beating them off with sticks, you've gotta narrow down the pool a bit...


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm 5'7" and height generally doesn't matter that much to me, but it does bother me a bit, when someone is really short. I was crushing on a guy who was 5'4" at some point but I think that anything shorter than that would at least irritate me ^^"


----------



## bruh

It's pretty rewarding* not* to be shallow.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

How short is too short is subjective as it depends on how tall is the lady. Generally, women are susceptible to choose men who are roughly the same height as them or taller. I prefer someone of average height. I am a petite 5'1''. Anything above it is tall for me, so why worry? It's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Allyrah

For some reason I personally find height to be _really_ attractive. Always have. But I also love wearing high heels and platform shoes, and start off at 5'6, so maybe that's a part of it.


----------



## lavendersnow

Honestly, the shortest guy I have ever been attracted to was a few inches shorter than myself, and I'm pretty short. So it's definitely not that big a deal to me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm 5'6" and a third. I've never realized it but I'm below average height for my age. A lot of kids are taller than me, but not all of them. When I first met one of my friends he asked me if I was a 9th grader in 11th grade because he's around 6 ft tall. But I learned to appreciate my short stature, after all short people tend to live longer. But I'm also not the shortest person in existence either, so it doesn't feel like enough.


----------



## Yasminec19

1 cm


----------



## Yasminec19

I'm pretty short so I don't really care. Most guys are taller than I am anyway. What a great life I have.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Women love short men.


Just like they don't care what size a penis is. They're just like that, Mother Mary of Magdala, Joan of Arc, Wonder Woman. Pure, caring, doleful, sensitive.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm honestly surprised at how many 6'0" women there are, ha ha ha. I always heard that was rare, but they're everywhere.
I guess there's some one for everyone at this point. 

I'm like 5'10" and a half, and I still feel pretty short half of the time. It's weird. Once you start noticing something like size, you always notice it everywhere you go.


----------



## piano

6' and above is ideal. i like lanky dudes but light muscular builds can be cute too. overly muscular dudes aren't really my cup of tea. i've had crushes on guys who fell between 5'8"-5'11" but my past boyfriends have all been 6'+. i'm about 5'6" myself.

dick size doesn't matter much. the worst sex i had was with a fwb who had a huge dong. the best sex i had was with my ex who had a regular sized shlong.


----------



## KC

5'10" Asian here as you can tell from the pic. Height matters to a degree but weight even more. I think a guy at 5'7 at 130lbs is better off than a 6 ft dude at 350lbs.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## la_revolucion

I guess 5'6? Though I have dated a 5'5 guy before. 

I will state that I am just under 5'2. So I am not all crazy about guys having to be over 6 ft like some women I know. 

My current boyfriend is 5'10. My last ex was probably just under 5'8.


----------



## Preciselyd

I'm 5 ft 5, so anything under my height is too short for me.


----------



## Jaune

I'm 150 centimeters tall and I don't think I'm opposed to dating someone shorter than that. Don't really have an ideal height, either.


----------



## Judson Joist

I'm 38 and 5'7", just barely taller than Leonard Hofstadter.










He even dresses like me!


----------



## angelfish

All I'd like to say is I have met a good number of shorter men with lovely female partners. Generally their partners are shorter than them but sometimes not at all.


----------



## Clare_Bare

I voted 5'7".

I am tall for a gal at 177cm (5'9").
And I am a bit concious of my height when around anybody who is much shorter than me - male or female.

Basically I have a range of an inch below and 2-3 inches above my height as the ideal height for a guy.
I prefer to look a man in the eyes without straining my neck!

There are also the practicalities such as when i'm wearing high heels - even with them on, i'd like my guy to be still close to my overall height in comparison.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

I prefer my men 69 inches. Tall.

Enough said, height isn't that important, but it does feel more romantic for me when the guy is taller. I consider over 6 feet to be too tall, but i would only consider my guy 'too short' if he were shorter than me...which he is not. Yay?:crazy:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

There isn't a too short for me. I'm just 5'4", and I think it would be really cool to have a guy who is about the same size as me. When I get residual cricks in my neck from saxophone playing, I can't bend my head back to even look up at (or kiss) a tall guy! Me and the short guy can invest in step ladders, enjoy the experience of being down to earth, play on playground equipment with our children, and sleep in a gigantic bed together. 

Shortness doesn't make someone seem less masculine to me. It's how they carry themselves that makes it or breaks it. Some tall guys slouch really bad and don't have presence to fill a room, and some short guys steal the show. I think it's really sweet if they exercise because they get this really compact and strong body! 

And short people live longer...

Medium and tall guys are still cool though. Obviously, if I like how the person is, I'm not going to discriminate!


----------



## olonny

Not important to me. In fact, I'm quite tall - almost 5'9'' - and there's this guy I've got quite a crush on who's around 5'3''. Not a problem with me, though sometimes it seems it is a bit of a problem to him


----------



## Catwalk

_No preference -_ however, I do love the rare occassion(s) of nipping a male-humanoid in height by an inch - even better if he has a high heel/leg fetish (&) does not mind. Most specimen(s) are always taller.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s

I'm 5'4 so anything below that is short for me and I voted 5'3


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays

I prefer 5"9+


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays

Catwalk said:


> _No preference -_ however, I do love the rare occassion(s) of nipping a male-humanoid in height by an inch - even better if he has a high heel/leg fetish (&) does not mind. Most specimen(s) are always taller.


Are you allergic to vanilla?


----------



## Miss Nightingale

5'5"


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm 5'3" so I prefer a guy my height or taller. But I'd be okay with dating someone the same height or only an inch or two taller than me. My boyfriend's 5'7" and I like that a lot because it means he's not towering over me but the height difference is noticeable.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm not really impressed by anyone who is under 7 feet tall. Once you get that tall, few stand above you.


----------



## Wellsy

3 inches


----------



## Rithrius

When you're too short for a stormtrooper.


----------



## The red spirit

This poll should have been in metric system. I will be too arrogant to answer here.


----------



## SweetINFJ

I like them tall.☺


----------



## lonelymoonlight

Well, I'm 5'4 so probably anyone under that would be kind of awkward but I don't really care


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

I'm 5'7 And see 20% of woman think that too small.

Fuck what you think i'm amazing.


----------



## Aridela

I have dated short guys and I really don't care. 

That being said anything under 5' might be a bit too short for logistical reasons.


----------



## DualGnosis

I'm pretty sure this poll does not reflect reality and height really does matter (to a certain extent).


But it is a PerC poll after all.


----------



## ShashaCruz

I won't cuddle with a guy shorter than me at 134cm and prefer over 165cm for partners. friends sizes don't affect me.


----------



## Monkey Queen

ShashaCruz said:


> I won't cuddle with a guy shorter than me at 134cm and prefer over 165cm for partners. friends sizes don't affect me.


134cm? Are you a little person by any chance?


----------



## Purrfessor

Mmmm said:


> I don't think it matters to everyone, because I have 3 friends who married men, significantly shorter than them. The women even wear heels, when they go out with their husbands.
> 
> I personally prefer a guy who is bigger than me, it's a sense of security for me. I'm 5"5/ 167 cm, which means a guy 5"8/ 176 cm or taller.


So, having a body in shape and trained enough to fight people really well doesn't give you a sense of security/comfort? Realistically, a tall person doesn't have an advantage over a shorter person in a fight.


----------



## Mmmm

Stelliferous said:


> So, having a body in shape and trained enough to fight people really well doesn't give you a sense of security/comfort? Realistically, a tall person doesn't have an advantage over a shorter person in a fight.


 I actually wasn't referring to physical security, I didn't mean to make it sound, like I wanted a bodyguard. :laughing: It's that I like big guys, not just tall, but broad, because they make me feel more feminine, as silly as that sounds. There's an emotional security, connected to that, for me, it's just my preference. Granted, other women don't feel the same, that's why, we all come in so many different shapes, & sizes. I'm pretty tough on my own though, I've actually taken down, a big guy like that, flipping him onto his back, with one arm. roud:


----------



## BigApplePi

It's the person not the height that matters too me. On the other hand it wasn't asked about width. I think wider than 5'1" is too wide.


----------



## crazitaco

Under 8 ft 11.2 inch


----------



## dwilliams

I think above 5'5 would be fine. Shorter than that, I think that is quite short. But for those who aren't that tall, don't worry! You can simply take supplements that boost height or consider HGH. The choice is yours!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

shorter than me.
But I am five feet tall.
How many dudes are shorter than that?


----------



## Queen of Cups

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> shorter than me.
> But I am five feet tall.
> How many dudes are shorter than that?


Same. 

"Mommy, everyone is taller than you except for children." 

- my very observant son.


----------



## BigApplePi

I'm 3' 3". Come and git me.


* *




Once I was actually 3' 2" but I forgot to write down my age.


:happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

BigApplePi said:


> I'm 3' 3". Come and git me.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I was actually 3' 2" but I forgot to write down my age.
> 
> 
> :happy:


I will pick you up and carry you away. Or back to your mommy.
Are you three years old?:laughing:


----------



## BigApplePi

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> I will pick you up and carry you away. Or back to your mommy.
> Are you three years old?:laughing:


No. I'm around 3' 'round though. Take me to my granny, granny smythe. 



BTW is this thread an offshoot of: *Men, How Tall is Too Tall For a Gal? *lest someone accuse it of being sexist.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

BigApplePi said:


> No. I'm around 3' 'round though. Take me to my granny, granny smythe.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is this thread an offshoot of: *Men, How Tall is Too Tall For a Gal? *lest someone accuse it of being sexist.


All right. I just thought that both threads were funny.
:laughing:


----------



## Introvertia

Initial thought is anything shorter than me is too short, but I've not dismissed a man because he was slightly shorter than me (170cm).


----------



## attic

I have always appreciated shortness actually, since I was five years at least. It is not a rule at all, I have had crushes on tall people... but not all that many. When the first Lord of the rings movie came all the girls in middleschool should choose which they likes more for some reason, some liked Aragorn, the strong and silent, some Legolas, the pretty and agile, a few Boromir, don't know why... noone liked poor Gimli... and I wouldn't tell anyone because I didn't talk about such things, but I was partial to Frodo (but really in the books, Merry was nicer), the sweet and short with strong principles. So, though 2m would hypothetically(I am not looking for someone) not be impossible, it really is the inside that counts once there's feelings involved, I guess my preference is something like 1.00-1.70m. I think my husband is 1.68 or something. I am 1.59.


----------



## noel3

i would date anyone taller than me or the same height, so 5'2''


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

BigApplePi said:


> No. I'm around 3' 'round though. Take me to my granny, granny smythe.


I'm a green apple, lol.


----------



## Angel Cat

My answer would be: a guy shorter than me would be too short for a guy. This said, for any woman (or human with male preference), a guy shorter than him/her is too short for a guy. However, even a guy who is too short for a guy can still be eligible companion for a person too tall for the guy. In other words, in what criteria does it matter? A job? A workout?


----------



## SgtPepper

6'1''


----------



## SgtPepper

Korpasov said:


> Manlets, when will they learn?


should've eaten their vegetables


----------



## Angel Cat

SgtPepper said:


> should've eaten their vegetables


Hahaha


----------



## Kitsune Love

I prefer men that are taller.
Keyword: PREFER.

I've dated shorter men.
I'd take a charming short guy over a sleazy tall guy any day of the week.

Shoe0nHead (aka. June) made a video about "heightism" and I'll admit she isn't for everyone but maybe her word on the matter will give you some form of reassurance.


----------

